
Towards a Virtual Stuntman - modeless
http://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2018/04/10/virtual-stuntman/
======
swframe2
Earlier work is at
[https://github.com/xbpeng/DeepTerrainRL](https://github.com/xbpeng/DeepTerrainRL)

------
auvi
Can anybody tell what 3D software was used to show the robot simulations?

~~~
modeless
Likely a custom OpenGL visualization tool, perhaps based on the tools that
come with the physics library they are using, Bullet Physics.
[http://bulletphysics.org/wordpress/](http://bulletphysics.org/wordpress/)

